#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Vietnam, Nepal and Burma  Travel Forum >  >  My xmas vacation in vietnam

## beerlaodrinker

Took a short trip to vietnam at xmas finally got around to download the pics/
we went to ho chi mih, Dalat, Nha Trang  and mui ne, All good, i kind of like vietnam as it ticks all the boxes for me. its close, its cheap, the foods good, the women are easy on the eye and you can stay in great hotels without breakin the bank. oh yes, they also seem happy to see you which is unlike the vibe im getting of the somchais lately

----------


## Dillinger

> My xmas vacation in vietnam





> you can stay in great hotels without breakin the bank


Also saves buying a Xmas tree and ruining the kids eh? :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Arriving in Dalat it was really quite nippy, the hotel came with a heater though so we were quite cozy, even got a bit friskey

Heres that heater in the room



Dalat was the place the french colonials used to go due to its cold climate,  its a nice little city and they can grow all kinds of veggies etc that they cant in the delta

This is a Dalat pizza

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> My xmas vacation in vietnam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep. correct  bah humbug . fook xmas anyway there were plenty of pine trees around in dalat to give it a xmassy feeling. there born in Lao. they cant have it both ways.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

As per, we decided a cable car ride was in order





its not a huge place Dalat but tthe locals are friendly as fook would certainly go back again

----------


## beerlaodrinker

im not sure how asian girls ever managed to go travellng without a selfie stick


This is Dalat train station. trains dont run from ho ville anymore but you can take a train to an ethnic villlage about an hour away, not the steam train unfortunately thats just stays parked there

----------


## beerlaodrinker

im ducking out to the balcony for a cig, back in a minute

----------


## brisie

Which boarder did you cross or did you fly BL?

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Nice old train eh?


That fookin selfie stick gets a workout

Stroller.
Yes, many ting-tong & chai dam.
That's why one has to be careful about posting family pics and info here, bad members like Terry or BeerLaoDrinker will twist every bit and use it for insults. no we we wont. arsehole.


Nice one stroll.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Which boarder did you cross or did you fly BL?


 we flew vientiane to ho ville via phnom phen had i seen dills cambo post prior to booking i would of had a couple of nights there. :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Believe it or not this is a hotel in Dalat called crazy house, you can stay there in quirky rooms but you will be awakened bychinese tourists at 8 in the morning peering through your window





strange place

----------


## brisie

Top pics BL.
Dilly,s trip to PP is nothing if you take away the under bar blowies cheap piss ciggies I'll probably be back there this Friday.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Around Dalat theres a couple of nice waterfalls , we only went to this one



Can get a cold beer to

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Top pics BL.
> Dilly,s trip to PP is nothing if you take away the under bar blowies cheap piss ciggies I'll probably be back there this Friday.


Made shrewed punter look like an amatuer though.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

An old church


what was most remarkble about dalat was all the old french colonial buildings, even the newer buildings seemed to be built in the european style as opposed to the skinny little buildings you see all over vietnam

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Dalat  was chock full of good restaurants and in the limited time we had there i couldnt try em all. good street food to



This was a nice little resto on the lake thats in the middle of town



Heres some of that street food. no idea what its calld but it was never disapointing and never led to a marathon session on D SHITTER







my breakfast



The kiddies breakfast

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next we were off to nha trang to arrive on xmas day. i booked a car from dalat to nha trang cost about $80 bucks but saves pissing around in a bus driven by a nutter, was pleasantly surprised when the car turned out to be a fortuner, plenty of room in them. the driver kept the speed low while we were in the mountains and didnt even complain when the young bloke threw up 4 times, the last one we didnt get the window down in time, gave him a good tip.


..............Dont eat yellow snow

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The road between dalat aand nha trang is good but very mountainous, it was foggy and raining most of the way until we got out of the boondok


im half pissed now. i might go to bed and crank up the rest later

----------


## thaimeme

Top travel piccie thread, BLD.
As once made TD famous......there is hope, yet.

Cheers!!

 :Smile:

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Top travel piccie thread, BLD.
> As once made TD famous......there is hope, yet.
> 
> Cheers!!


indeed, it would be nice if more made the effort, you've posted a few and lately we have Katie posting up some great reports about her travels. 
Shrewed punter and dill are in a slightly different category though, it's all entertaining.

----------


## katie23

^cheers, bld, thnx 4 the pix and the greet. Another great thread. Your eldest son is almost the same height as his mom. They're growing up so fast!  :Smile:   Re: my pics, I still have a lot of pics & unfinished threads. Tried to load some pix last wkend but my net at home is crap. Am on fone now, so maybe nxt time. My parents went to Dalat many moons agi. Looking 4ward 2 more pix. Sorry 4 txt talk.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Top thread BLD!  
Love a good picture thread.
Must try and post a few more myself this year.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Cheers, will post up some more time permitting

----------


## beerlaodrinker

It takes about 3 to 4 hours from dalat to Nha trang

Arriving in Nha Trang






Seemed to be a hell of a lot of Russian Tourists in nha trang. i think they can fly in direct to cam rahn airport



Nha trangs sort of like pattaya except without the whores, beach was clean but the waves at that time of year were a bit strong for swimming


Got the kids a bucket n spade and put em to work building a sand castle

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I can keepa close eye on them from this bar





If you get hungry while your at the beach just popover tthe road and they will cook you u a nice crocodile

----------


## jimbobs

Nice one BLD good stuff mate
Thinking about taking the kids on holiday in a couple of weeks

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^ That's a big chicken on the other page...

Keep 'em coming...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Stayed at the asia paradise hotel, a few streets back from the beach, quite nice it was



Good views of the bay frm the hotels rooftop pool




The next day we took the nippers over to vinpearl island, is sort of a cheesy viet style disneyland , kids loved it though.



The cable car spans over 3 kms 


great views as well

----------


## bsnub

Great thread as always.

----------


## toslti

once you get to Vinpearl are all the attractions still free? Decent waterpark. I liked Nha Trang.... good feel to it and cheap beers.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

You pay for the rides with the cable car ticket, quite a lot to do there for kids and adults and you can easily spend a day there


Looked like they were busy re claiming land to expand the park



Aside from water parks theres a lot of rides, my young bloke was smiling when he got on this thing but the look on his face quickly changed to one of terror






The wife was having fun to




Cant seem to get away from mines

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> I liked Nha Trang.... good feel to it and cheap beers.


I found a well stocked minimart in town, I was wondering why the russkies were a bit of a drunken mess, Know i know why

BEAR BEER 12%

----------


## grasshopper

Nice thread BLD. Did you try the Bear extra strong beer?

Fall down, grab the grass mao?

555!

----------


## beerlaodrinker

I saw what it done to the russians and just stuck to viet piss

----------


## grasshopper

555! Lightweight!

----------


## bsnub

Man I bet that shit tastes horrible. I mistakenly bought a sixer of tall cans as we call them in the states. 9% "ice" beer as its called here. The misses was not pleased.  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

Great thread, can't green ya.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Theres a great little beach on vinpearl island and as its sheltered you dont get the rough sea

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The aquarium kept the kids amused, but made the wife think of tonights seafood




seafood Porn for mrs BLD

----------


## BaitongBoy

Aw, BLD...Thanks for thinking of us at TeakDoor with the sand writing...

Cheers, mate...Did the missus steal food from the aquarium for supper?...555...

----------


## patsycat

And only a slight hint of a moob through a t shirt...

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> And only a slight hint of a moob through a t shirt...


 im getting a bit of a verandah over the tool shed lately pats  due to the fact that im a lazy cig smokin, beer swirlin coont, or so im told. so, sorry im gonna refraian from the moob shots this thread.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Aw, BLD...Thanks for thinking of us at TeakDoor with the sand writing...
> 
> Cheers, mate...Did the missus steal food from the aquarium for supper?...555...


 They are 1 fish short in that aquarium now.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Only had a couple of nights in nha trang and wanted to take the train to mui ne (phan thiet) about 4 hours away but couldnt get a booking, hired a taxi instead. one thing i did notice was the viets didnt drive like absolute coonts


stayed at a place caled rang garden that advertised as beach front ,unfortunately there wasnt really a beach there at all.

This was disapointing to say the least. fortunately there are some beaches near by, room and resort was nice though

----------


## beerlaodrinker

This is the beach that has good surf, theres another one around the corner where the kite surfers go





Run little dude, run

----------


## beerlaodrinker

If if your not a surfer or kite boarder theres not a lot to see, still its a nice enough place



we went on some kind of lame tour to a place called Fairy stream which was basicly just a walk down a creek to look at strange sand and rock formations






If i knew how boring this was gonna be i would of brought some beers

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Next on the agenda was a place called red sand dunes followed by a trip to the white sand dunes, very unusual , feels like your in the desert




old woman will rent you a piece of plywood and tell you its a  sled and that you will hurtle dwn the dunes at the speed of light. you wont, Lying fookers but gotta admire there entreprenuerism for getting daft fat fookers to part with dong

----------


## beerlaodrinker

The white ones turned out to be better

Plus you can hire a quad and dont have to walk

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Not a lot of interest here so i will just post up few more pics and finish up




Fishing boat harbour


enjoyed mui ne but wouldnt rush back there, Took the train from muie ne to saigon. not the best train ive ever been on but not to shabby 
either. kids liked it and i liked it coz i could get a beer and wonder around. cant do that in a plane eh. Takes about 4 hours


phan thiet train station




off to uncle ho town now. no mor beaches for a while

----------


## DrB0b

Cheers, BLD. I enjoyed that. I take the point about more travel threads, off to have a rummage through Google Photos.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Don't show ya face bob. My pics were with a shitty little point and shoot that I've had for years( if it ain't broken why fix it) some from the wife's phone and a couple borrowed from the net . It's a bit of fucking around downloading the fucking things then posting em up. As far as I know TD still has the best travel threads and info going.

----------


## Bower

> Don't show ya face bob. My pics were with a shitty little point and shoot that I've had for years( if it ain't broken why fix it) some from the wife's phone and a couple borrowed from the net . It's a bit of fucking around downloading the fucking things then posting em up. As far as I know TD still has the best travel threads and info going.


I am sure you are right BLD, easier method of  posting pics and no whore adds would make such a difference. Still ,many thanks for your thread.

----------


## katie23

Thanks for the pix, bld. I enjoyed that too. Am a bit disappointed that there's no moob shots, so the beach pix will have to suffice. Heh. 

Yeah, I hope more ppl put up their travel pix. It's always interesting to see others' travels and read their stories.  Of course, one can read lonely planet, wikitravel or blogs, but reading travel threads here is more fun as there's a more personal touch. Some swear words and banter too.  Good onya.  :Smile: 

Ditto on the method of pic posting - it's a bother. In another forum that I know, you can just attach pix directly frm your comp, or have the option of hosting it elsewhere.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Originally Posted by beerlaodrinker
> 
> 
> Don't show ya face bob. My pics were with a shitty little point and shoot that I've had for years( if it ain't broken why fix it) some from the wife's phone and a couple borrowed from the net . It's a bit of fucking around downloading the fucking things then posting em up. As far as I know TD still has the best travel threads and info going.
> 
> 
> I am sure you are right BLD, easier method of  posting pics and no whore adds would make such a difference. Still ,many thanks for your thread.


Tried using the gallery once but gave up, just to fookin clunky

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Thanks for the pix, bld. I enjoyed that too. Am a bit disappointed that there's no moob shots, so the beach pix will have to suffice. Heh. 
> 
> Yeah, I hope more ppl put up their travel pix. It's always interesting to see others' travels and read their stories.  Of course, one can read lonely planet, wikitravel or blogs, but reading travel threads here is more fun as there's a more personal touch. Some swear words and banter too.  Good onya. 
> 
> Ditto on the method of pic posting - it's a bother. In another forum that I know, you can just attach pix directly frm your comp, or have the option of hosting it elsewhere.


cheers Katie, always enjoy your trip reports to. I'm hopin that when they oust duterte they appoint you as tourism minister, or even el presidente :Smile:

----------

